# Koni says NO!



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Asked the US Koni Shocks rep for aftermarket replacement shocks/struts for the Altima...



> Ruben,
> 
> I'm sorry but we do not have anything available for the 2002 Altima. Thanks for writing.
> 
> Gordon


Focker!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I sent them an email asking too. we shold all ask for it so they know there is a demand


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Asked the US Koni Shocks rep for aftermarket replacement shocks/struts for the Altima...
> 
> 
> 
> Focker! *


There wil be a Nismo suspension kit for the Altima if you can wait.

Mike


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Koni says NO!*



morepower2 said:


> *There wil be a Nismo suspension kit for the Altima if you can wait.
> 
> Mike *


What kind of kit, shocks? what else?
I imagin is going to be $$$$$$


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Koni says NO!*



Guerrero said:


> *What kind of kit, shocks? what else?
> I imagin is going to be $$$$$$ *


but it will be warrantied..   Yeah.. mucho dinero


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Koni says NO!*



scottlny said:


> *but it will be warrantied..   Yeah.. mucho dinero  *


Would they be cheaper in Japan, what you think?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Koni says NO!*



Guerrero said:


> *What kind of kit, shocks? what else?
> I imagin is going to be $$$$$$ *


Springs shocks and swaybars.

Mike


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Koni says NO!*



morepower2 said:


> *Springs shocks and swaybars.
> 
> Mike *


 I'll be wating for it....


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I got the same response


Timothy,

I'm sorry but we do not have anything available for the 2002 Altima. Thanks for writing.

Gordon


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

FYI

Same thing for KYB...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

For those of you that don't want to wait for the Nismo kit, Truechoice can make custom shocks using Koni internals in the stock strut housings in either single or double adjustable.

They can also make them coil over and shorten them so you can lower the car without giving up wheel travel.

Ground Control can also custom fit there advance design double adjustable racing shock into the Altima's strut housings and convert the housings into coil overs.

Although expensive, either of these solutions will give you an Altima that handles like crazy. Best of all, they can be done right now without much wait.

Mike


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *expensive*


That's my single word response... That's the only thing stopping me right now.


----------

